# How long after 2nd vac does pup have to wait?



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

How long after my puppy had his 2nd injection to go out for a walk? Vet said 10-14days but some people say a week....?


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey our vet said a week as long as your careful about where your walking


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Most vets recoomend the 10 - 14 days, so I wouldn't want to advise you otherwise.
Although I will share my experiences with you 
I found myself balancing the benifits of socialisation and the risk of germs.
I let both mine walk after 7 days (before that I carried them everywhere to get the used to the big wide world)
I took them to less doggie places - so to avoid other dogs feaces etc - and the walks were very short no more than 10 minutes - I didn't take them to the park or other popular dog walking places until the full 14 days.
When they went to the vets for their 2nd injection I asked if there was any outbreaks in the local area.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe it depends on the type of vaccination used as different vets use different ones.

I know some people take them out almost straight away but I'd follow your vets' advice on this one to be sure.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

My vet said 10 days. 

Though after 7 days I was going crazy and had to take her out so I cheated a bit. I don't want to advise you against your vets instructions though.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If your vet has said 14 days I would be very tempted to wait 14 days. There are a lot of cases of parvo about at the moment.

My OH was only saying the other day that they were saying on a daytime TV programe that a cat rescue had lost a lot of cats and kittens due to parvo this year and our local greshound rescue greyhound gap has said they have had more cases come in with parvo already this year than the whole of last year. The kennels have had to go into lock down at least 3 times already this year. Fortunatley the kennels they use have isolation blocks and the pound dogs and strays go into the isolation blocks for a quarrentine period they have been able to contain it to just the dogs that have come in with it.

My pups Rocky and Romeo will be having their second jab on saturday and I'll wait as long as the vet says before they go out for their first walk.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Bex190 said:


> I believe it depends on the type of vaccination used as different vets use different ones.
> 
> I know some people take them out almost straight away but I'd follow your vets' advice on this one to be sure.


I discussed this with my vet and he said it was due to different vaccines used that different vetinary surgeries use. This is also why some vets give them at different ages I.e 8 & 10, 9 & 11 or 10 & 12 weeks etc. so go with whatever your vet advises as they will know which vaccine they have used!


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 
It's soo hard with a hyper puppy haha all I want to do is let him run run run and then sleep


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

ChaKira said:


> Thanks everyone.
> It's soo hard with a hyper puppy haha all I want to do is let him run run run and then sleep


I remember that feeling 
Don't for get short training sessions throughout the day will wear him out - start teaching him to get used to his lead, practise walking around the house and garden.
And get out and about with pup in your arms - mine always had a good sleep after a carried walk - all those sights and smells to process


----------

